# Christmas.....



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Every year we say the same thing, we do not want to be here for christmas as revolves aoind everyone else, family pg people and kids and every year we do not do what we want just what everyone else does.

This year do NOT want to be here. Looking on the internet for a holiday cottage in the Suffolk/Norfolk area for hire, do any of your ladies know any or have friends who hire out holiday homes?

Just want to go christmas eve for 2/3 nights and do not want to pay the earth but just not be here, wanted a self catering holiday so I can do christmas dinner just the 2 of us a log fire would be nice (hot tub would be great too  ) Do not wany much do I  

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated! Some where cozy with a kitchen and a pub near by!

Thanks

Spangle xxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

im not sure that kinda thing exists in norfolk! we're all fields and wellies round ere 

there is a hotel in great yarmouth that has a jacuzzi but its not very romantic.

or there is a place near cromer that does wooden challets (sp?  ) - let me google to see if i can find the name.... right, cant find the one i was thinking of as the name has totally gone out of my head  but this came up and doesnt look too bad http://www.touristnetuk.co.uk/norfolk/self-catering/kings-lynn/index.asp

hope you find something 

jo x


----------

